# Post Count Problem



## Sofos (Mar 16, 2011)

Over the past few weeks I've noticed many of my posts don't get counted. In the past 2 days, it's been stuck at 547. This is total BS, as I have been posting alot in the past few days (see the Cradle thread in Off Topic), and though it is not life or death, I would like to have the posts counted correctly. It's buggin' me.

EDIT: It just went up by 1 when I posted this. Otherwise, nothing else has been counted.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 17, 2011)

Posts in off topic don't count.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 17, 2011)

Razzy said:


> Posts in off topic don't count.



^This.

Also, your post count does not directly equal your e-peen size.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 17, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> ^This.
> 
> Also, your post count does not directly equal your e-peen size.


 
Infinity Complex is a perfect example of this as his penis is tiny.


----------



## Sofos (Mar 17, 2011)

ok thanks, i wasnt sure.  i thought there might have been an issue in coding or something.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 17, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> ^This.
> 
> Also, your post count does not directly equal your e-peen size.



Lies!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 17, 2011)

Razzy said:


> Infinity Complex is a perfect example of this as his penis is tiny.



Ask your mom


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 17, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> ^This.
> 
> Also, your post count does not directly equal your e-peen size.



False 

Your post count only goes up if your post is deemed tr00 by Randy, who reads every single post individually and either approves or disapproves them upon viewing.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 17, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> Ask your mom


 
we heard his mom and my mom talking is how we found out you sly dog


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 17, 2011)

jymellis said:


> we heard his mom and my mom talking is how we found out you sly dog





What can I say. I'm awesome.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 17, 2011)

Actually, your e-peen is measured by the following:

e-peen = rep-points / post-count


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 17, 2011)

I prefer to let all my posts and rep go towards the maintenance of my e-taint


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 18, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Actually, your e-peen is measured by the following:
> 
> e-peen = rep-points / post-count



That would mean that if you have more posts->less e-peen and that's not totally how it goes. Of course the e-peen is bigger if you have 15k posts than if you have 5k posts. Real e-peen is measured by the following formula

e-peen = (rep-points / post-count) + (post count / 2)

(divided by two to make it fit the scale)


----------



## Xaios (Mar 18, 2011)

I'd say that's a fair revision, but the math doesn't quite work out, because if someone has 10,000 rep points and 5,000 posts, their e-peen will be 2502, while 15,000 rep points in 5,000 posts will get you an e-peen of 2503. It just needs a different method of gradation for the Rep portion of the equation.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 18, 2011)

Actually, e-peen=Postcount - Rep points.

The smaller the number, the larger your e-peen. It's all very simple.

Edit:

For example, my e-peen is -248, which is a NEGATIVE NUMBER, meaning my e-peen is HUGEEEE.


----------

